# Merlin Magia vs Extralight



## andrewb

Wondered if anybody had any thoughts on how these 2 frames compare? I've narrowed it down to one or the other, but would love to hear if you have experience of either or both.

In particular, I'm wondering if one would be more suited to my riding style/preferences - I mainly do club rides of 80-120 miles, but also Audaxes, cyclosportives, the Etape, etc.
I'm 6'3" tall, weighing almost 13 stone, and love climbing. 

Any thoughts greatly appreciated.


----------



## BarryG

andrewb said:


> Wondered if anybody had any thoughts on how these 2 frames compare?


Comparing them, I'd say they're both ridiculously overpriced non-custom Ti framesets. Seems like the less expensive Solis would be more suitable for your riding preference anyway. Or spend the same bucks and get a full custom Serotta, Spectrum, Moots, IF, whatever.


----------



## Chainstay

*Go with the conventional geometry*

I'm not familiar with the Magis geometry but I think you should select the bike with the longer wheelbase and less aggressive geometry for greater comfort on long rides, especially if you are hammering. I ride an Extralight (a 1999) and when I have tried some compact frames like Specialized Allez and Giant I found that they accelerated real nice but were twitchy in the front end. On long rides I think this would get tiring. The Extralight is smooth and stable. You never need to think about where the thing is going, when you jump into an attack.

I am also biased to conventional geometry on appearance and tradition but that's purely my taste.


----------



## jsp1210

*I love the extralight like family!!*

I also am torn between the exact 2 frames and I'm not sure I should even be considering anything other than a well equiped Extralight. I had a friends 1997 ExLight for a year and it was heaven on wheels. The perfect cycle! But now being forced to buy one, I am being swayed by economics and considering the Magia because I can get a better deal. I do not know if that is the best way to do this. If you have found any defense of the Magia please come with it. But if money being no object and the rides you listed accurate of your style, then I have to say Extralight.
JSP


----------



## ibhim

If your distance riding expands into randoneering brevets that require racks, fenders, panniers etc, be aware of the following from lines from Merlin's warranty. " Rear racks, chain/seatstay mounted bike trailers and kick stands may not be installed or used on Extralight or XLM frames. Use of aforementioned items will void the warranty."

Interestingly, the Magia was not listed in the above statement, while I was thinking their tubing spec were similar - one being a traditional design the other compact.


----------



## jsp1210

That woud never apply to me. If I was going to do self support distance riding I would not be looking at a compact frame or even Ti for that matter. I assume steel would be the way to go there. But thanks for your help.




ibhim said:


> If your distance riding expands into randoneering brevets that require racks, fenders, panniers etc, be aware of the following from lines from Merlin's warranty. " Rear racks, chain/seatstay mounted bike trailers and kick stands may not be installed or used on Extralight or XLM frames. Use of aforementioned items will void the warranty."
> 
> Interestingly, the Magia was not listed in the above statement, while I was thinking their tubing spec were similar - one being a traditional design the other compact.


----------

